# Mettere in pausa aggiornamento

## saverik

Ciao,

volevo chiedere se si può interrompere un aggiornamento e riprenderlo in seguito senza perdere i progressi..

(per esempio un pacchetto che impiega ore a compilarsi finirlo il giorno dopo senza ricominciare da capo)

Saluti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intendi anche spegnendo il tuo sistema?

----------

## saverik

si.. se non ricordo male vi era una opzione in make.conf che ricordava  fin dove si era era arrivata con la compilazione...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse intendi ccache?

----------

## saverik

ccache se ho ben capito ti ripropone il pacchetto che hai gia' ricompilato(in patica lo salva e ti evita di ricompilarlo).

Io intendevo qualcosa del tipo: cavolo dopo 20 minuti che compila il pacchetto se spengo devo ricomnciare da capo.

Ci vorrebbe un qualcosa che mi salvi il lavoro gia' fatto e che mi permetta di  ripartire da dove ho interrotto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una possibile soluzione è usare il comando ebuild per compilare e installare un pacchetto, per esempio:

```
# ebuild /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-office/libreoffice/libreoffice-7.1.3.2.ebuild compile
```

in questa fase puoi interrompere con un ctrl+c e riprendere con lo stesso comando la compilazione, quando ha finito per installare il pachetto dai il comando

```
# ebuild /var/db/repos/gentoo/app-office/libreoffice/libreoffice-7.1.3.2.ebuild merge
```

L'unica cosa che non so è se al reboot i file in /var/tmp/portage vengano eliminati o meno (se hai portage TMPDIR in tmpfs è certo che al reboot i file sono cancellati).

----------

## saverik

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

#/dev/nvme0n1p1         /boot           auto            defaults                 0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p2         /               ext4            defaults,relatime        0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3         /home           ext4            defaults                 0 2

#

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=24G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev   0 0

efivarfs                /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime      0 0

shm                     /dev/shm                   tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm                   tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

tmpfs      /home/magister/.cache      tmpfs   size=10G,noatime,defaults 0 0

```

no comment!!!

di sicuro dev-qt/qtwebengine e' eterno....

non esiste in formato -bin?

----------

